# como si no aprueba



## IlPetaloCremisi

Le agradecería mucho que alguien me explicara esta costrucción; a lo mejor es muy facil pero no entiendo que significa.

- Laura falta mucho a clase.
- Por mi, _como si no aprueba_.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Rayines

Hola IlPetalo: Por lo menos desde Argentina, no se entiende. Podría entenderse si dijera:
- Laura falta mucho a clase.
- Por m*í*, _como si no aprueba........_. (significando: _"A mí qué me importa si no aprueba"_).
¿Quién dice la segunda frase?, bueno, igual espera otras opiniones, posiblemente se use en otras zonas de habla hispana .


----------



## Dudu678

Se entiende perfectamente aquí. Significa que te da igual si la persona aprueba o no.

De hecho, en ciertos contextos, podría indicar un cierto regocijo ante el fracaso del otro, pero no necesariamente.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Perfecto! Gracias!!


----------



## betulina

Sólo añadir a la explicación de Dudu que está relacionado con la frase anterior. Es decir, decir esto también implica que no le importa que falte mucho a clase. Diría que siempre se utiliza como respuesta a algo, para enfatizar que no te importa nada de lo que pase.

¿En italiano cómo se expresaría?


----------



## Cnaeius

betulina said:


> Sólo añadir a la explicación de Dudu que está relacionado con la frase anterior. Es decir, decir esto también implica que no le importa que falte mucho a clase. Diría que siempre se utiliza como respuesta a algo, para enfatizar que no te importa nada de lo que pase.
> 
> ¿En italiano cómo se expresaría?



Laura spesso manca in classe
Per me (=per quel che mi riguarda)...Se poi non passa gli esami.... (son fatti suoi)

Siempre que haya entendido bien el significado de la frase


----------



## housecameron

Gracias a sus explicaciones logro entender el sentido de la expresión, pero me despierta curiosidad su construcción. 
_Aprobar _en este caso significa:
¿Obtener aprobado, dar por bueno o asentir/estar de acuerdo?
Además, no entiendo si _aprueba_ se refiere a Laura como dijo Dudu _(s_ignifica que te da igual si la persona aprueba o no) o a la situación como dijo Betulina (para enfatizar que no te importa nada de lo que pase).
¡Gracias!


----------



## Dudu678

_Aprobar_ significa obtener la calificación mínima necesaria para superar la asignatura.

Por tanto, no te importa Laura. No te importa que no vaya a clase, y mucho menos las consecuencias que esto pueda tener.


----------



## betulina

Otro ejemplo para que se vea en otro contexto:

-Laura ha ido de vacaciones a Mallorca.
-Por mí como si se va a China.

El "por mí como si..." da a entender esto, una indiferencia absoluta.


----------



## housecameron

Grazie betulina e dudu 

_Como si_ è chiaro, così come il senso della frase.
_Per me può anche_ ..... e poi si può aggiungere di tutto: crepare/sparire/andarsene in Cina  andare a farsi friggere  (e altre più volgari) 
_... tanto non mi interessa_
_....tanto non me ne frega niente/ Non me ne può fregar di meno _(più colloquiali)

Oppure _per quel che mi riguarda_.... come ha detto Cnaeius.
Ci sono sicuramente altri modi di dire.

Non riesco ancora a trovare una bella espressione per _como si no aprueba_. Forse quella di Cnaeius è già la più corretta.
Ci penso ancora su.


----------



## xeneize

Acá decimos así:
-Laura si assenta un bè (=molto)
-Per me, anche se la bocciano.....(sottinteso: non m'interessa).

-Laura è andata in vacanza a Mallorca
-Ah, per me anche se se ne andava in Cina......(sottinteso: non mi sarebbe interessato)

Se puede también poner: se la bocciano (sin _anche_)/ se pure la bocciano.

Son frases coloquiales, exactamente como también aquella española lo es.
Chau


----------



## housecameron

Ecco xeneize! Rebus risolto 
_Per me, anche se la bocciano..._


----------



## MOMO2

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Le agradecería mucho que alguien me explicara esta costrucción; a lo mejor es muy facil pero no entiendo que significa.
> 
> - Laura falta mucho a clase.
> - Por mi, _como si no aprueba_.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
- Laura fa molte assenze
- Se anche la bocciano (no aprueba) chissenefrega

Mi sono spiegata?
momo


----------



## housecameron

Sì, però chissenefrega mi sembra sottinteso.


----------

